# Battier's Interview



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


ClutchFans said:


> Watch: Battier expects to guard the best
> Rocket forward says he expects to take a defensive load off of Tracy's back
> MONDAY, JULY 17, 2006 9:09 AM CST
> By Clutch
> ...


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WkZ_mHZ7BJ0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WkZ_mHZ7BJ0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

He sounds like a smart man. I got the feeling of he will do his job, not like others who just say it because it's an interview.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> He sounds like a smart man. I got the feeling of he will do his job, not like others who just say it because it's an interview.


I agree... seems like a really intelligent guy. I remember him vaguely from college... but I do remember then he had the same sort of playing stance then as he seems to now... he wasn't the "star" but the go to guy someone you could depend on game in and game out to work as hard as he could to do well.

I am really getting excited about seeing him with Yao and T-mac


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

haha really like teh offensive linemen analogy, hope its true


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This guy is the epitome of 6th man. He is the Kobe of role players. He can score, rebound, and play D. Great move for this team. He is Chuck Hayes with WAY WAY WAY more skill.

I Love the move!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> This guy is the epitome of 6th man. He is the Kobe of role players. He can score, rebound, and play D. Great move for this team. He is Chuck Hayes with WAY WAY WAY more skill.
> 
> I Love the move!!!


Was it necessary to put three WAYs??? :biggrin: Now you know why I remember him from when he played in college!! lol 

I am thinking that it won't take long for all the remaining whiners to be content with this trade. Especially when Gay is slow to progress when the season starts

sigh...

how much longer do we have to wait?? 

college hoops start practicing in early October.. when do the pro's report to training?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

He's the best possible addition to the Rockets: an intelligent basketball with amazing understanding of the game and an awesome level of toughness. I expect the Rockets to be contenders this year and Battier will have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't doubt the man and his ability, he has a nice enthusiasm and he asforementioned by all of you to be an intelligent sounding person- I agree. I'm getting excited, I was never one of those doubters that this trade was bad because it had Shane Battier coming, but more on why couldn't we have gotten a pick to balance the trade a bit? But anyways, '06-'07 World Champion Rockets here we go!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

new avatar represent! :banana:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I said that adding Battier is an offensive move because you relieve T-Mac of major defensive duties so he can be free. Definitely a nice addition, but it doesn't change the fact that we're gonna regret giving up Gay. I'm sure Hornets fans were excited to add Divac in 96 too.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

sherwin said:


> I said that adding Battier is an offensive move because you relieve T-Mac of major defensive duties so he can be free. Definitely a nice addition, but it doesn't change the fact that we're gonna regret giving up Gay. *I'm sure Hornets fans were excited to add Divac in 96 too*.


OUCH, that hurt.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't see Gay coming close to a Kobe-type player, but maybe he's going to surprise me.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks like we may have finally found our 3rd scorer instead of just having Yao and Tracy do all the major scoring.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Ryan Bowen was our 3rd option..or did you not watch the Rockets last season...=D

Juwan VS Battier will be our 3rd scorer...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Ryan Bowen was our 3rd option..or did you not watch the Rockets last season...=D
> 
> Juwan VS Battier will be our 3rd scorer...


rafer alston could be an option for 3rd scorer, i think juwans offensive output will slowly be played out of the rotation

im really starting to like the sound of shane battier and have a good feeling that he could be the missing piece and be able to be the scoring punch even when yao or t-mac are down


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> i think juwans offensive output will slowly be played out of the rotation


Too bad..I remember JHo averaging like...17-20 PPG when Yao and/or Tmac were out last year...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Too bad..I remember JHo averaging like...17-20 PPG when Yao and/or Tmac were out last year...




And 17-20 ppg is not enough for a PF who is not good at nothing besides scoring!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

11 and 7 while playing with yao and t-mac in and out of the line-up. If we can get the same output from him this year then we'll be a good team. I'm just worried for the future.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> 11 and 7 while playing with yao and t-mac in and out of the line-up. If we can get the same output from him this year then we'll be a good team. I'm just worried for the future.




Hopefully so. When does Howard's contract end?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Howard sucks. That 11 and 7 was in over 30 mpg. He just can't move around any more. He can score in the post, but that's not needed much when Yao is there. He doesn't get to the line, so he's inefficient even at close to 50% from the field. His help defense is non-existent. And he's only getting worse.

I'd rather have Swift. It would be nice to have him back up Yao in addition to playing PF with Battier and Hayes. He'd block some shots. Grab some rebounds. Commit some fouls. Blow some layups.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> I'd rather have Swift. It would be nice to have him back up Yao in addition to playing PF with Battier and Hayes. He'd block some shots. Grab some rebounds. Commit some fouls. Blow some layups.


Fall down, whine, and limp off the court like a baby when he blows the layup. I guess I just never liked Swift... ever.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Howard sucks. That 11 and 7 was in over 30 mpg. He just can't move around any more. He can score in the post, but that's not needed much when Yao is there. He doesn't get to the line, so he's inefficient even at close to 50% from the field. His help defense is non-existent. And he's only getting worse.
> 
> I'd rather have Swift. It would be nice to have him back up Yao in addition to playing PF with Battier and Hayes. He'd block some shots. Grab some rebounds. Commit some fouls. Blow some layups.


 exactly how I feel


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, it seems as if a ton of people keep forgetting about how much J Ho actually helped us in the 04/05 season. If he didnt go out, we would have been in the 2nd round easily...

Swift has NEVER done anything for this team...Ever... Hes a bum, he sucks at basketball, and anything, and i mean ANYTHING is better then swift on the court. He may look strong, powerful and good...But he sucked...

Atleast JHo got some production done when Yao was out, and was also another body to bang around down low to grab some boards to help yao.

J Ho has been very underrated on this Rockets team. At some points last year, when both Tmac and Yao were out, J Ho was the only one popping 20pt and 10+ rebs a game for almost a week. Stromile had his chance to shine, and didnt do anything but miss lay ups, screw up the offense, and then sit on the bench.

I will take J Ho over Swift...anyday


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I understand where you're coming from. I like Howard more than Swift, too.



OneBadLT123 said:


> Man, it seems as if a ton of people keep forgetting about how much J Ho actually helped us in the 04/05 season. If he didnt go out, we would have been in the 2nd round easily...


That's because his backups were Ryan Bowen and Scott Padgett. 



> J Ho has been very underrated on this Rockets team. At some points last year, when both Tmac and Yao were out, J Ho was the only one popping 20pt and 10+ rebs a game for almost a week. Stromile had his chance to shine, and didnt do anything but miss lay ups, screw up the offense, and then sit on the bench.


Yeah, Howard is the better option if Yao and T-Mac are out, since he can create his own shot and play a lot of minutes. But what's the point? We'd have no chance in such a situation anyway. He doesn't play nearly as well in a supporting role. He disappears for entire games. Swift at least does something, even if he looks stupid half the time. He has a better PER. He can play backup center. Howard was slightly better last season, but he's declining, and Swift wasn't given a proper chance.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I understand where you're coming from. I like Howard more than Swift, too.
> 
> 
> That's because his backups were Ryan Bowen and Scott Padgett.
> ...



that is true, swift wasnt really given a chance, but i doubt he would have been any diffrent then his memphis days. :biggrin: 

Juwon does have age, and is a lot older. We needed to honestly get rid of both of them for a younger athletic PF who actually had good BB IQ and would have been a nice 3rd option. I wonder how it is going to play out this season with battier


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> that is true, swift wasnt really given a chance, but i doubt he would have been any diffrent then his memphis days. :biggrin:
> 
> Juwon does have age, and is a lot older. We needed to honestly get rid of both of them for a younger athletic PF who actually had good BB IQ and would have been a nice 3rd option. I wonder how it is going to play out this season with battier




I would have given up swift and howard for rudy gay.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> I would have given up swift and howard for rudy gay.


i second that, bu i have to worry about chemistry problems. Howard is a positive Locker room guy, he's the only one with much playoff experience (actually got out of the second round once, not saying much but still).


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> i second that, bu i have to worry about chemistry problems. Howard is a positive Locker room guy, he's the only one with much playoff experience (actually got out of the second round once, not saying much but still).




Did he get into the 2nd round before? Certainly not with the rockets, magic or nuggets.


----------

